# Finally employed, after a long, hard struggle



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello people

As you people have probably noticed, there have been no posts from me for a while now. I’m happy to inform you that I’m now employed in Australia (Sydney). 

You could refer to the previous posts I made, to understand my struggle:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rogress-job-search-what-am-i-doing-wrong.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-returned-home-country-sharing-some-tips.html

I actually arrived in Australia in March 2016 itself, but I maintained a low profile, and kept myself hidden. Although I did meet a few good people during my last visit, I got into contact with some selfish, jealous ones too, who drained me and de-motivated me no end. So I preferred to stay away from everyone. 

Thankfully, I had arranged for enough funds this time to last a year, so I wasn’t under too much pressure like the last time when I only had enough to survive for 2 months. Even on these forums, I pretended to be still in India because I did not want people to know I was in Australia. 

I was determined to stay away from Indians at all costs this time, and needless to say, it helped immensely. When I arrived in March, I was still scared and battered from my last visit. I didn’t even have accommodation, so stayed at a backpacker’s dorm for 2 weeks, a shared room with 12 beds. I eventually found a cheap shared room in the Sydney CBD area (me sharing with 3 other people). I ensured that none of them were Indians. They were all students (two Australians and one American).

I wasn’t confident at all about getting an IT job in Australia, so instead of remaining unemployed and stress myself out, I thought a better option would be to start off with an unskilled job, have a source of income, and then start seeking IT jobs. I started applying for different types of jobs, with different resumes. Also physically dropped my resume at over 70 places. This happened for like 3 months, but nothing worked because I did not have anyone to ‘refer’ me for these jobs. 

During this time, I was also trying to get into a research-based masters’ degree program. After having applied for it, preparing all the documents, I was eventually told that my Indian degree is not recognised as a 4-year bachelor’s degree, due to the first year subjects being irrelevant (unfortunately, that’s how it works with the stupid Indian education system). And I was asked to do a bridging course, before becoming eligible for the course I was trying for. I was certainly not in a position for that, so had to drop the plan. Another disappointment.

So 3 months had passed, and I was starting to lose hope again. But there were no Indians to de-motivate me and pull me down, so I marched on. And at this point, I still hadn’t even applied for a single IT job. I never believed in this ‘local experience’ thing, but I wanted to get all my bases covered before seeking employment in IT. So I got into a junior level internship without pay, for 3 months, at a small Sydney0based startup. This was in June 2016.

After completing 2 months of the internship, I thought maybe I should start seeking paid IT jobs. Because of my previous job-hunting experience in Australia last year, and some research done this time too, I had no problems with the resume format and contents this time. Surprisingly, this ‘local experience’ seemed to help, even if it was unpaid and was just 2 months long at that time. While I wouldn’t go as far as saying that local experience is mandatory, I think it certainly boosts your chances. 

I applied for just 10 jobs in total. Got initial calls from 9 of them (consultants/employers), was interviewed by 4, got 2 offers, and accepted the better one. And all this was finalised within 15 days (from the day I sent my first application, to the day I signed on the dotted line of the offer I accepted). So once my internship ended, in September, I started off with my full time job. It’s now been 4 weeks with the new job. The pay isn’t great (although it’s decent), but I’m happy with it for now. At least, it’s a start. So after a long, hard struggle, spanning 2 trips to Australia, I’m finally starting to get things working here. 

Something I would like to add here. I know that some people here already know who I am, but in general I prefer to stay by myself, and not really share my email, phone or meet up with anyone. I stay in a private room, and I do not wish to interact with anyone because humans in general drain me out. A life of solitude is what suits me, so I request you people will respect my privacy. Of course, I’m always available to share tips and stuff, but only on these forums. Of course, some of the people I know on here are really nice, but I still prefer to be alone. 

My advice to those who are planning to move to Australia, or struggling to find a job here – Persistence is the key. You will eventually make it. And please stay AWAY from people who de-motivate or drain you – especially Indians. I think I also need to mention here that I deal with severe mental health issues on a semi-regular basis – clinical depression, hyperanxiety and Borderline Personality Disorder. Every day is a battle with my inner demons for me. So if I could make it here – on my own, with hardly any support – anyone can.
Cheers!


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people
> 
> As you people have probably noticed, there have been no posts from me for a while now. I’m happy to inform you that I’m now employed in Australia (Sydney).
> 
> ...


I am very happy for you man. Your last post was tragic. I'm planning to move in Jan. The great thing is that I do not have nothing to lose; I'm unemployed anyway.


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people
> 
> As you people have probably noticed, there have been no posts from me for a while now. I’m happy to inform you that I’m now employed in Australia (Sydney).
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience with us. I pray for your good health and success in life.....have a great day buddy.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

thanks for writing about your journey.... this is helpful for my future


take care and all the best for journey ahead


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people
> 
> As you people have probably noticed, there have been no posts from me for a while now. I’m happy to inform you that I’m now employed in Australia (Sydney).
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro

I would like to ask about internships. Is it easy to find one there? are there reputed companies for such service?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Congratulations, I remember reading your post last year.

I dont understand the hate for your fellow Indians in this post.


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Good to hear you're back in the game, good on ya.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey funky I totally understand where you are coming from some of us can have this horrible crab mentality . Anyhow iam happy that you have finally found your center. All the best 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people
> 
> As you people have probably noticed, there have been no posts from me for a while now. I’m happy to inform you that I’m now employed in Australia (Sydney).
> 
> ...


Good news. Onwards and upwards


----------



## WhiteFig (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Funkyzoom

Congratulations! Your story is very inspiring.

I’m so glad you finally found success and may this only be a stepping stone in what are bigger triumphs that await you.

Keep going!


----------



## pag (May 5, 2016)

Cool... Congratulations!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

nolimit5005 said:


> I am very happy for you man. Your last post was tragic. I'm planning to move in Jan. The great thing is that I do not have nothing to lose; I'm unemployed anyway.


Thank you! Just make sure you have funds to last 6 months, and you should do fine!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

rahejarajeev said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with us. I pray for your good health and success in life.....have a great day buddy.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Thank you! One thing I have realised though, is that I should never have any expectations from anything/anyone, and things take their own course! My health is ok, I'm able to manage on my own. I just need to be left alone, and I usually do fine!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Egyman said:


> Congratulations bro
> 
> I would like to ask about internships. Is it easy to find one there? are there reputed companies for such service?


The company where I interned wasn't big or reputed. That does not even matter. I just posted an ad online, stating that I'm available for unpaid work, and the company contacted me.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> Congratulations, I remember reading your post last year.
> 
> I dont understand the hate for your fellow Indians in this post.


I don't HATE Indians. If I did, I'd hate myself too (because I'm Indian anyway). The thing is, Indians usually have a specific way of thinking, and a set of opinions. Anyone who dares to have even slightly different thinking or opinions, can't get along with Indians, and they end up draining and de-motivating the person (it could be intentional or unintentional).


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey funky I totally understand where you are coming from some of us can have this horrible crab mentality . Anyhow iam happy that you have finally found your center. All the best
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


I know, and I never had any preconceived notions about Indians when I came here previously, and even stayed in an Indian community. Of course, some were really nice, but the rest weren't. Besides, I don't blame anyone, it's just that the Indian way of thinking does not really appeal to me (this is one of the reasons I even decided to move out of India), and because of this, people with conventional Indian mindset (which is about 90% of immigrants) really get under my nerves, and cause extreme mental trauma (intentionally or unintentionally).


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

WhiteFig said:


> Hey Funkyzoom
> 
> Congratulations! Your story is very inspiring.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kinds words!


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> I know, and I never had any preconceived notions about Indians when I came here previously, and even stayed in an Indian community. Of course, some were really nice, but the rest weren't. Besides, I don't blame anyone, it's just that the Indian way of thinking does not really appeal to me (this is one of the reasons I even decided to move out of India), and because of this, people with conventional Indian mindset (which is about 90% of immigrants) really get under my nerves, and cause extreme mental trauma (intentionally or unintentionally).


Damn are you me. My reasons for leaving the country are the same amongst other things. Pulling others legs just to get ahead, being extremely vindicative, constantly judging others, get defensive even at the slightest possibility that they could go wrong.  . Iam not generalizing but overpopulation and high competition has turned some if us ugly .

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Damn are you me. My reasons for leaving the country are the same amongst other things. Pulling others legs just to get ahead, being extremely vindicative, constantly judging others, get defensive even at the slightest possibility that they could go wrong.  . Iam not generalizing but overpopulation and high competition has turned some if us ugly .
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Exactly! That's the reason I avoid Indians here as much as possible. Not saying they're all bad, but better safe than sorry. It's not just Indians, I'm avoiding humans in general because I've kinda lost faith in humanity. I do have a couple of friends with whom I talk occasionally, but that's it. I don't prefer interacting with anyone outside professional contexts. I do much better on my own.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Exactly! That's the reason I avoid Indians here as much as possible. Not saying they're all bad, but better safe than sorry. It's not just Indians, I'm avoiding humans in general because I've kinda lost faith in humanity. I do have a couple of friends with whom I talk occasionally, but that's it. I don't prefer interacting with anyone outside professional contexts. I do much better on my own.


Good for you. There is nothing wrong in being a loner . If you can find peace and happiness on your own then so be it  . But do give people a chance, who knows, they may surprise you. In the end personal happiness, peace matters the most how you get that is up to you.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi funky, man, that's really cool seriously. When I read the title and realized you were the poster I immediately remembered about your history and it's totally epic that you made it after everything you've gone through. 

That's really motivating. If you don't mind, about this internship, would you share any other tips about how to search for internship as well? I suppose they're not as much advertised as full time jobs.

Cheers!


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

Congrates dear for your achievements and I have to thank you for sharing your experience in such details because it is really helpfull and inspirational.

Bro can you share what was the main difference between your initiall application which did not get any replies to e last application to which you got replies to 9 out 10 applications? What brought this change ?

And did you mention your internship in your CV ? Did you adjusted CV according to each job?

Did you call the employer?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

ArchV said:


> Hi funky, man, that's really cool seriously. When I read the title and realized you were the poster I immediately remembered about your history and it's totally epic that you made it after everything you've gone through.
> 
> That's really motivating. If you don't mind, about this internship, would you share any other tips about how to search for internship as well? I suppose they're not as much advertised as full time jobs.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for your kindness, much appreciated!

You are right, internships aren't usually advertised. I just placed an ad on Gumtree, listing my skills, and offering to work without pay in return for Australian experience. Then I got a call from the manager of a startup, saying he is looking for interns.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Naveedh said:


> Congrates dear for your achievements and I have to thank you for sharing your experience in such details because it is really helpfull and inspirational.
> 
> Bro can you share what was the main difference between your initiall application which did not get any replies to e last application to which you got replies to 9 out 10 applications? What brought this change ?
> 
> ...


Sure, will explain in detail after work!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> I know, and I never had any preconceived notions about Indians when I came here previously, and even stayed in an Indian community. Of course, some were really nice, but the rest weren't. Besides, I don't blame anyone, it's just that the Indian way of thinking does not really appeal to me (this is one of the reasons I even decided to move out of India), and because of this, people with conventional Indian mindset (which is about 90% of immigrants) really get under my nerves, and cause extreme mental trauma (intentionally or unintentionally).


Congrats that you have finally found SOLACE  here.

Mentality is not going to change so better stay away from them. I am in friends with those who share the same thought as mine. And i am happy  
You too fit properly, ping me 
Dont venture out looking for accommodation in western Sydney, you will drown there. Better to move towards north and you will be good.


----------



## Mihird (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for Sharing.
Many Many Congratulations..I can understand your struggles and the hardships you have gone through. Cherish your new found joy, Good wishes and God bless.


----------



## ckpradip (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats my friend. 
Read through your posts. Good to hear that you finally ended up with a good Job.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Congratulations mate. I happened to read your earlier post of returning to India just today morning which led me to do a deep thinking. In fact I wrote my experience in that post in the morning. 

And here I read now about a wonderful news from you. Happy for you. Best wishes for a better future.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Good for you. There is nothing wrong in being a loner . If you can find peace and happiness on your own then so be it  . But do give people a chance, who knows, they may surprise you. In the end personal happiness, peace matters the most how you get that is up to you.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Sometimes I am tempted to give people a chance, but if something goes wrong, my mental health issues will worsen. I wouldn't want that, so better safe than sorry!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Naveedh said:


> Congrates dear for your achievements and I have to thank you for sharing your experience in such details because it is really helpfull and inspirational.
> 
> Bro can you share what was the main difference between your initiall application which did not get any replies to e last application to which you got replies to 9 out 10 applications? What brought this change ?
> 
> ...



I'll answer your queries one by one:-

I don't think there was too much difference between my initial applications, and what I did this time, except maybe those 2 months of local internship. The main difference though, was the way I talked to employers/consultants who called me. I spoke more confidently this time, and never hesitated before answering their questions. If they tell you stuff like "We are in the process of shortlisng and we will get back", it means they WON'T shortlist you. You need to talk in such a way that by the end of the call, they should tell you that they are representing you to their client (in case of a consultant) or schedule an interview for you (if the call is from the employer). 

I did not adjust my CV too much, but I mentioned a whole bunch of skills in there, so that I matched at least 90% of the skills specified by most jobs. I wasn't faking anything, but even if I knew a little bit about something, I mentioned it. Helps you get past the Application Tracking System (ATS) filters. 

I never called any employer or agency. From my experience, if they are interested in you, THEY will chase you. Calling them will usually make no difference to your chances.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

happyfeet said:


> Congrats that you have finally found SOLACE  here.
> 
> Mentality is not going to change so better stay away from them. I am in friends with those who share the same thought as mine. And i am happy
> You too fit properly, ping me
> Dont venture out looking for accommodation in western Sydney, you will drown there. Better to move towards north and you will be good.


Thank you! Unfortuantely, due to my work location, I'm stuck in western suburbs. I just hate it here, seeing all the Indians around, sticking to their own community, talking loudly over the phone in Hindi, and make faces at me (or so I feel) when I stroll about on my own. I do want to move somewhere else, but I need a car an a driving license for that. I have failed multiple attempts to clear the driving test, due to minor errors from me. I think maybe clearing NSW driving test is tougher than getting a job here! Hehe! 

I'll ping you, but after a while. Hope you understand, I'm just trying to clear my head after a long ordeal.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> Congratulations mate. I happened to read your earlier post of returning to India just today morning which led me to do a deep thinking. In fact I wrote my experience in that post in the morning.
> 
> And here I read now about a wonderful news from you. Happy for you. Best wishes for a better future.


I just read your other post as well, looks like you and especially your wife suffered a lot. But yeah, you may want to give it another shot, if it is possible. I'm a bachelor so I didn't have the same 'risks' as a married person.


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> I pretended to be still in India because I did not want people to know I was in Australia.


I don't think anyone would have really got affected even if you shared that you are in Australia



funkyzoom said:


> I was determined to stay away from Indians at all costs this time, and needless to say, it helped immensely.
> 
> So 3 months had passed, and I was starting to lose hope again. But there were no Indians to de-motivate me and pull me down, so I marched on.
> 
> ...


I strongly condemn you quoting Indians in general



RMG said:


> Sorry to hear FunkyZoom about your deteriorated health and tough decision to travel back.
> 
> I guess it's been more than a year from your first post, hope you are doing well and things are more clearer and in control for you.
> 
> ...


I replied to your earlier post thinking you were in distress and lack of motivation. But after reading your first post in here where you blamed Indians for being the main reason for you to go back... Hhmm *that makes me sad to read.*

Your claim of being away from them has actually made you strong this time... *that really sounds funny.*

I believe it was mostly Indians who have shared their condolences and boosted you to go for it again in your post below. Read again if you can.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/834305-returned-home-country-sharing-some-tips.html


*No Offence dude, but your perception seems very wrong and more kiddish to me. If you think Indians can drag you down then brace yourself to face the world.*

Nevertheless... Congrats for your job and take care.


Note: I don't personally get affected by your view mentioned above... but being an Indian and I couldn't stop putting my reaction in here. Anyways that's just my view


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

RMG said:


> I don't think anyone would have really got affected even if you shared that you are in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indians were AMONG the reasons for what happened last time. Yeah, you are an Indian too, and so am I. There are always exceptions. But this has been my PERSONAL experience.

And about Indians sharing their condolences, I agree with you but that was only on forums. There are some people here and on other forums who were totally different when I met them in person, and drained me out. 

It's not kiddish, I'm just doing what works for me. The primary reason I moved out of India was because I couldn't really fit in with the general Indian mindset and culture. But what I notice is, even Indians settled overseas (not all, but many of them) never let go of that kind of thinking, stick to their own communities, ask highly insulting/personal questions, intrude my personal space, 'pretend' to help while actually pulling me down etc. 

And yeah, I do suffer from severe mental health issues, so what may seem 'not a big deal' for others, have a much deeper impact on me. So the way I handle it, is by avoiding the people who make me stressed and depressed - and it just so happens that these people are 'usually' Indians. 

Of course, I'm bracing myself to face the world. I'm already facing the world, and I'm doing it in the way that suits me.

You might consider having a look at this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/1071882-indian-communities-social-groups.html
You'll know that a lot of people, even fellow Indians, agree with my views. So I'm not alone in this. 

Indians are of two types. One type who believe in the Indian way of life, highly patriotic even for the wrong reasons, can't stand any kind of criticisms against Indians, and will defend the same types under all circumstances. The other type of Indians, they like to break free from the shackles and live their life the way they want, without having to be answerable to anyone (Indians or otherwise). I just happen to belong to the latter type of Indians, and I just can't stand the former type. Unfortunately, from MY personal experiences, the majority of Indians I have encountered (both in India and overseas) belong to the former type.

Also, just see happyfeet's post on this thread as well, he agrees with me in spite of being an Indian. 

The reason I didn't mention me being in Australia, is that people would contact me, ask to meet up etc., saying they can offer help/advice (it'll be too rude to refuse), but they'll just end up causing me distress, criticising my approach etc. Has happened to me in the past, so better safe than sorry. 

When I came here previously, I was really open-minded, and even stayed in Indian communities, assuming that these are the people from my country, and we could all help each other out. Turns out, I was badly mistaken. This time I did not want to repeat those mistakes. As simple as that. Of course, i did bond with some very nice Indians last time, but the 'wrong' ones made it much much worse. 

And it's not just Indians though, I quote Indians because I know I just can't get along with Indians (note that I never use the word 'them' for Indians, because I'm an Indian too). With the others, I don't know how they are anyway, and I'd still not take chances with them. I operate at optimum levels when I do things on my own.


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> You might consider having a look at this thread
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/1071882-indian-communities-social-groups.html
> You'll know that a lot of people, even fellow Indians, agree with my views. So I'm not alone in this.
> 
> ...


Yes read the topic above and it seemed like perception or experience of just 4-5 expats. You have all the liberty to convey your perception but don't generalize and spread a word of caution across board on citizens of one country (Indians).

I am not in favor of any wrong doing or misusing the facilities any country provides for the betterment of the resident, but highlighting and projecting one single community of wrong doing is not right. 

Any non-Indian reading your posts might have a base opinion in general and see every Indian in your perspective even though he/she might have never experienced any personally. 

*Don't portray a wrong picture of Indians by generalizing your comments. It will only back bite you, because end of the day your appearance still represent you as an Indian.*


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

RMG said:


> Yes read the topic above and it seemed like perception or experience of just 4-5 expats. You have all the liberty to convey your perception but don't generalize and spread a word of caution across board on citizens of one country (Indians).
> 
> I am not in favor of any wrong doing or misusing the facilities any country provides for the betterment of the resident, but highlighting and projecting one single community of wrong doing is not right.
> 
> ...


This is a public forum, and it's a free world. I post my experiences. If someone is dumb enough to form an opinion on all Indians based on the posts of a few like me, it's THEIR problem. I have almost always mentioned that I'm describing MY experiences alone, and I'm pretty sure there would be plenty of posts praising Indians. So why would anyone reading the posts consider my opinions more accurate or superior to the opinions of several others, praising or being neutral towards Indians? Let people read the posts, and use their brains to make informed decisions about Indians or any other community for that matter.

If it comes to backbite me, I'm ready for it. I know very well that people who exercise their freedom of speech and are honest about their experiences, almost always get the short end of the stick. This is not India where people get arrested for Facebook posts or speaking out against some corrupt minister. 

I'm happy with my Indian heritage and my looks, and am proud of my roots. A country is only as good (or bad) as it's people. I love India, but it's 'Indians' I can't get along with. I hardly, if ever, interact with ANYONE here (not just Indians), outside of professional contexts. So people assuming things about me based on my Indian looks, does not affect me one bit. 

I totally get your concern, but as long as I am not breaking the law or directly harming someone when it is unwarranted, I don't suppose expressing my opinions based on MY personal experiences is something I should hold back on. The people who read, I'm sure they are intelligent enough to know if they have to blindly believe my words as the absolute truth, or consider it more openly as just my experience alone. 

Even now, I'm at a shopping mall, alone, with just my headphones for company. I see people around me in groups, laughing and enjoying. Does it bother me? Used to, but not anymore. My experiences have made me lose faith in humanity, so embracing a life of solitude is perhaps the only way I can survive. The majority of my interactions have been with Indians, so unfortunately I'm not yet qualified to speak about other communities.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> This is a public forum, and it's a free world. I post my experiences. If someone is dumb enough to form an opinion on all Indians based on the posts of a few like me, it's THEIR problem. I have almost always mentioned that I'm describing MY experiences alone, and I'm pretty sure there would be plenty of posts praising Indians. So why would anyone reading the posts consider my opinions more accurate or superior to the opinions of several others, praising or being neutral towards Indians? Let people read the posts, and use their brains to make informed decisions about Indians or any other community for that matter.
> 
> If it comes to backbite me, I'm ready for it. I know very well that people who exercise their freedom of speech and are honest about their experiences, almost always get the short end of the stick. This is not India where people get arrested for Facebook posts or speaking out against some corrupt minister.
> 
> ...


"TO EACH HIS OWN"
I follow this, you too.
I know you are not bothered by criticism anymore, and that should be the approach.
You have learned your lessons, if you get your peace by not socializing and specifically with Indians, i dont see any wrong in that , neither i think anyone else should take offence.
But again, you cant stop people from being judgmental.
Whatever you have written, i believe you are right.
Good luck with your life.Its only yours after all.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

rohannanda17 said:


> "TO EACH HIS OWN"
> I follow this, you too.
> I know you are not bothered by criticism anymore, and that should be the approach.
> You have learned your lessons, if you get your peace by not socializing and specifically with Indians, i dont see any wrong in that , neither i think anyone else should take offence.
> ...


Thanks pal! At least SOME people get what I mean! I wish there were more understanding people like you in the world.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

RMG said:


> Yes read the topic above and it seemed like perception or experience of just 4-5 expats. You have all the liberty to convey your perception but don't generalize and spread a word of caution across board on citizens of one country (Indians).
> 
> I am not in favor of any wrong doing or misusing the facilities any country provides for the betterment of the resident, but highlighting and projecting one single community of wrong doing is not right.
> 
> ...


Chill dude, this not the united nations funkyzoom is just speaking for himself. In a truly free country like au people can say whatever they want unlike india and still treat each other with respect irrespective of their views or opinions. Most of us really don't get this concept. Thats why we have stupid blasphemy laws , defamation laws. One dude caught arrested due to a stupid whatsapp message and he died in jai for that. These are the kind of things that makes one want to get out of this country 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## shahshyam2007 (Jan 18, 2016)

Many congratulations mate !! 

I know this has been beaten to death but can you let me know when you say atleast 6 months of expenses, what is the monthly estimate you are considering (in AUD)? Consider singe person living modestly ...


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Chill dude, this not the united nations funkyzoom is just speaking for himself. In a truly free country like au people can say whatever they want unlike india and still treat each other with respect irrespective of their views or opinions. Most of us really don't get this concept. Thats why we have stupid blasphemy laws , defamation laws. One dude caught arrested due to a stupid whatsapp message and he died in jai for that. These are the kind of things that makes one want to get out of this country
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Thank you being open-minded. Much appreciated!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

shahshyam2007 said:


> Many congratulations mate !!
> 
> I know this has been beaten to death but can you let me know when you say atleast 6 months of expenses, what is the monthly estimate you are considering (in AUD)? Consider singe person living modestly ...


Thank you! I stayed in the city (shared room), and managed with $1000 per month. So that would be approximately $6000 for 6 months. If you stay in the suburbs, your expenses will be lower.


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Chill dude, this not the united nations funkyzoom is just speaking for himself. In a truly free country like au people can say whatever they want unlike india and still treat each other with respect irrespective of their views or opinions. Most of us really don't get this concept. Thats why we have stupid blasphemy laws , defamation laws.


@gonnabeexpat, @Funkyzoom - 
Yes i agree its a free world.. as much as you and others have their opinion likewise I have mine and can put forward what I feel is not correct according to me.

Yeah you want to leave country based on your own experiences and reason... Sure that's your choice. You don't want to be in touch with people for whatever reasons that's your interest and it really shouldn't matter to any. 
I protest for generalizing a community and which spreads a wrong view, I condemn that !

Anyways, it's sad to read and learn how a social responsibility of being a citizen is slowly vanishing and how only shortcomings getting into a limelight. 

I rest my case here !! Now I need some good :music:

Good luck to you all


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

RMG said:


> @gonnabeexpat, @Funkyzoom -
> Yes i agree its a free world.. as much as you and others have their opinion likewise I have mine and can put forward what I feel is not correct according to me.
> 
> Yeah you want to leave country based on your own experiences and reason... Sure that's your choice. You don't want to be in touch with people for whatever reasons that's your interest and it really shouldn't matter to any.
> ...


No one is asking you to stop condemning,. You have every right to express yourself . This is a free country  . All the best for your endeavors 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinav19050 (Sep 17, 2016)

Great story which helps others and give motivation.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

RMG said:


> @gonnabeexpat, @Funkyzoom -
> Yes i agree its a free world.. as much as you and others have their opinion likewise I have mine and can put forward what I feel is not correct according to me.
> 
> Yeah you want to leave country based on your own experiences and reason... Sure that's your choice. You don't want to be in touch with people for whatever reasons that's your interest and it really shouldn't matter to any.
> ...


Of course, everyone is entitled to his/her opinion. You, me and everyone else! Not denying that at all.

I have always been a law-abiding citizen, while I was in India. Always paid my taxes on time. And never broke road rules as well. So I don't think I'm doing anything that amounts to not fulfilling my social responsibilities as a citizen. 

Since I have always maintained that whatever I said were MY personal views, it does not really qualify as generalising. Besides, I have assisted a lot of people by myself (both on this forum, and others) in applying for Australian residency, clearing the English exam etc. so I suppose the brownie points I get for that are enough to negate whatever 'generalisations' I made, and then some. 

But yes, you have every right to condemn people who you think aren't right about what they say, and so do I. But over the years, I have learnt to shrug off any criticisms and judgements which I feel are not justified, so it doesn't really matter to me or offend me when someone questions what I say or do. 

It's funny how you asked me to brace myself to face the world, when you aren't even able to take some random online comments by a random person objectively, and have to resort to condemning! And why were certain sentences marked in red/blue to make them stand out? 

But then again, it's a free world, so yeah! Cheers!


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I am sure RMG's view will change after a few months in Australia. I suggest RMG to join a local Indian Embassy Group and attend all their events. My Indian neighbors don't talk to me as much as my other neighbors do. Even when walking on the road, Indians will never even smile at you, while others will say "how's it going, good day etc etc.. Hey RMG, waiting for your view after 4 months


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

hello,

were you professional diagnosed before ? my brother has aspergers and he prefers a solitary life as well.
nonetheless im glad that you landed a job, good luck


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Great to know that you are finally back in aussie and got the job this time. Its a great redemption story where you fell hard and rise up again. I wish you all the best in the future. 




funkyzoom said:


> Hello people
> 
> As you people have probably noticed, there have been no posts from me for a while now. I’m happy to inform you that I’m now employed in Australia (Sydney).
> 
> ...


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> I am sure RMG's view will change after a few months in Australia. I suggest RMG to join a local Indian Embassy Group and attend all their events. My Indian neighbors don't talk to me as much as my other neighbors do. Even when walking on the road, Indians will never even smile at you, while others will say "how's it going, good day etc etc.. Hey RMG, waiting for your view after 4 months


If the majority of Indians were like you, then India would probably have been a developed country by now, and we would all still be in India!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

commie_rick said:


> hello,
> 
> were you professional diagnosed before ? my brother has aspergers and he prefers a solitary life as well.
> nonetheless im glad that you landed a job, good luck


Yes, I was diagnosed with clinical depression and hyperanxiety when I was 13 (I'm now 30), and was also diagnosed with Borderline Personality Disorder (BPD) when I was 19 or 20. I got myself reassessed in Australia, 3 months back (just in case), and it was confirmed that I suffer from these ailments. But I don't have aspergers, though.

Life is hell for me, and I somehow drag myself through the days. I often go to bed, hoping that I never have to wake up. But getting a job gave me a new sense of purpose, and I'm somehow able to sustain myself - for now.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Great to know that you are finally back in aussie and got the job this time. Its a great redemption story where you fell hard and rise up again. I wish you all the best in the future.


Thanks for your encouraging words!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people
> 
> As you people have probably noticed, there have been no posts from me for a while now. I’m happy to inform you that I’m now employed in Australia (Sydney).
> 
> ...


Am so glad ,you made it this time mate.

No turning back,,,,,,

God bless........


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> Yes, I was diagnosed with clinical depression and hyperanxiety when I was 13 (I'm now 30), and was also diagnosed with Borderline Personality Disorder (BPD) when I was 19 or 20. I got myself reassessed in Australia, 3 months back (just in case), and it was confirmed that I suffer from these ailments. But I don't have aspergers, though.
> 
> Life is hell for me, and I somehow drag myself through the days. I often go to bed, hoping that I never have to wake up. But getting a job gave me a new sense of purpose, and I'm somehow able to sustain myself - for now.


Out of interest, what was the response of the panel doctor and CO to your conditions?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> Am so glad ,you made it this time mate.
> 
> No turning back,,,,,,
> 
> God bless........


Thank you!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

FFacs said:


> Out of interest, what was the response of the panel doctor and CO to your conditions?


I never declared them. I mean...I don't understand why mental health issues are frowned upon, whereas physical health issues actually get help. So I decided to fight fire with fire. Never declared this crap. And also though my mental state is not 'ideal', I'm able to sustain and survive - and contribute to the Australian economy as well. I think nothing else matters!


----------



## Terry06 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi, Congrats for you job. Just wanted to know. How did you apply for internship ? Did you get it through some agency or got it own your own? If through agency can you please share name of some good agencies. Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Signed in after quite some time to say "heartiest congratulations", brother. A very well deserved success in the end and I shall pray for your continued happiness and well being ray2:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> I never declared them. I mean...I don't understand why mental health issues are frowned upon, whereas physical health issues actually get help. So I decided to fight fire with fire. Never declared this crap. And also though my mental state is not 'ideal', I'm able to sustain and survive - and contribute to the Australian economy as well. I think nothing else matters!


Damn shame that you never got decent help for these conditions. All the best in your adventures, I hope you reach your goals.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Terry06 said:


> Hi, Congrats for you job. Just wanted to know. How did you apply for internship ? Did you get it through some agency or got it own your own? If through agency can you please share name of some good agencies. Thanks


Already been asked and answered. Read the thread


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats Funky Zoom; and I guess we need to refrain from anyone may be Indian or local in Australia to not demotivate us..I know of few people who are sitting in Aust- My friend's and they say- you know what it is bad here, there are no jobs..I so want to bounce back and say-then why the hell you moved?

So you get such Items..I read somewhere, that we today are going to Australia to give better life to our generations, the way our parents struggled; it's time for us now. I always try & stay positive & my spouse fears, I always say- I am in HR, have to stay motivated & make others too around...)


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Signed in after quite some time to say "heartiest congratulations", brother. A very well deserved success in the end and I shall pray for your continued happiness and well being ray2:


Thanks a million! I have got a new lease of life now, and I can only climb up from here!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

FFacs said:


> Damn shame that you never got decent help for these conditions. All the best in your adventures, I hope you reach your goals.


I actually did get help, or tried to at least. But I realised something on my journey. People like me, who suffer from mental health issues, don't benefit much from meds or therapy. Instead, what we need is people who understand us and treat us as 'normal' humans, instead of believing us to be some crazy loons. Unfortunately, such understanding people are very rare, so I manage by condition by staying way from people in general.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Congrats Funky Zoom; and I guess we need to refrain from anyone may be Indian or local in Australia to not demotivate us..I know of few people who are sitting in Aust- My friend's and they say- you know what it is bad here, there are no jobs..I so want to bounce back and say-then why the hell you moved?
> 
> So you get such Items..I read somewhere, that we today are going to Australia to give better life to our generations, the way our parents struggled; it's time for us now. I always try & stay positive & my spouse fears, I always say- I am in HR, have to stay motivated & make others too around...)


I totally agree with you. I don't think it is a coincidence that the people who have demotivated me here, have almost always been Indians. The others, they either speak positively, or remain neutral, but never try to bring me down.


----------



## UmerKhayam (Jul 29, 2016)

To start with congratulations mate! I read your posts earlier and i could literally feel how disturbed, devastated and broken you were. But it feels amazing reading that now you've settled-at least for now and go on with the tide for some time if not lifetime. It's not just Indians but let me bracket it for you for "Desis" they have the same mentality i guess. I intend to move out soon and hopefully make myself a decent living. 
Can you tell me where did you find shared accommodation? Flatmates, airbnb or gumtree? 
Will you advise me to have a living place sorted out before my departure?
Is eating out cheaper or cooking on your own?
Could you make a post about how one should adjust his CV according to the local market?
Lastly, you said you spoke with confidence with the calls you got. Where did that come from? Did you read books about it or gained knowledge about it from somewhere?
I am an ACCA affiliate, will i be better of looking for paid lower level jobs in my industry or should i go for unpaid finance/accountancy internships?
Did you ever considering volunteer work and does it help in your opinion?
Once again, thank you for the post and many many congratulations! You do not even need friends if you have some decent music with yourself  Perhaps i will send you some "Kabir" bhagat songs to you!


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Many congrats man.

I've been a silent reader of your previous posts but this one gave a really refreshing feeling.

More power to you


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

UmerKhayam said:


> To start with congratulations mate! I read your posts earlier and i could literally feel how disturbed, devastated and broken you were. But it feels amazing reading that now you've settled-at least for now and go on with the tide for some time if not lifetime. It's not just Indians but let me bracket it for you for "Desis" they have the same mentality i guess. I intend to move out soon and hopefully make myself a decent living.
> Can you tell me where did you find shared accommodation? Flatmates, airbnb or gumtree?
> Will you advise me to have a living place sorted out before my departure?
> Is eating out cheaper or cooking on your own?
> ...


Thank you for your kindness. I do know about 'desis' (people from Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Nepal, along with India), but I didn't mention them because I have personally faced issues only with Indians. I mean...I haven't even had to interact with the other desis until now, so I didn't really say anything about them. 

Initially, I stayed at a backpackers' hostel for 15 days. I made this booking from India itself. Then I found a shared room through Gumtree. You could try airbnb as well, for temporary accommodation. But finding a long-term place for rent from offshore is nearly impossible, unless you have people here to inspect and arrange the place for you. 

Cooking is definitely cheaper than eating out. To be honest, eating out is quite expensive in Australia. And because I'm a vegetarian as well (which limits my choices of eating out significantly), I usually prefer to cook simple meals myself. 

There isn't really a need to 'adjust' the CV. Australian employers just love it when you mention LOTS of skills. So instead of changing your CV for every job, just prepare a master CV mentioning every little skill you have (even if you know only a bit about it). That should be enough. Only modify the cover letter a bit, to address the specific job requirement. 

The consultants here almost always ask a fixed set of questions, based on your previous experience. So once you answer a few calls from them, you'll get an idea of the kind of questions they ask. So just prepare yourself. Also, remember that usually, even a very slight pause or hesitation in responding, would mean that these consultants drop you like a fly. So you need to be VERY spontaneous while answering. Even if your answer is wrong, just say it with confidence, and they'll take the bait. If you don;t feel confident, just fake it. 

It is not necessary to go for unpaid jobs. I was too scared to even apply without Australian experience, so I decided to play it safe and take up an unpaid internship. My suggestion is, think of an unpaid job (in your field) only after you have tried for normal, paid jobs for 2 to 3 months. 

Hope these tips help you. Good luck!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

ciitbilal said:


> Many congrats man.
> 
> I've been a silent reader of your previous posts but this one gave a really refreshing feeling.
> 
> More power to you


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Funky. I have a question and may be you are the right person to ask:

Are Australian employers bothered or are they more keen to take you if you have worked in renowned companies only or are they only concerned with your valid work, irrespective of CMM 5 or a start up..

Having worked with big brands or companies with their base in Australia-will make any difference in your search of job in Aust?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Funky. I have a question and may be you are the right person to ask:
> 
> Are Australian employers bothered or are they more keen to take you if you have worked in renowned companies only or are they only concerned with your valid work, irrespective of CMM 5 or a start up..
> 
> Having worked with big brands or companies with their base in Australia-will make any difference in your search of job in Aust?


I'll answer this as per my knowledge. And it specifically applied to IT roles. I have no idea if it would be applicable to other roles.

The brand value of your previous company only matters if the company is GLOBALLY well known. For example, companies like Google, Facebook, Microsoft etc. But even then, the edge you get over other candidates is not much. All other companies fall under the same category here, whether it's a level 5 MNC (like Infosys, TCS, Cognizant etc.) or a little known startup. So basically, unless you have worked at 'Cream of the crop' kind of companies, it doesn't really matter much.

Australian employers are mainly concerned with your skill set and years of work experience. For example, if they specify a job requirement with 10 skills, and they want candidates to satisfy at least 8 of them. Same goes for your years of experience. Moreover, I have noticed that employers here usually don't even ask for an IT related degree, and some simply mention that a degree is preferred but not required.

So the bottomline is, except your skills and experience, other aspects hardly matter here.


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

Many Congratulations Funky !!

I have been following your posts and threads .. you certainly are an inspiration.

I completely understand and agree to the points you have mentioned. 

Wish you all the best and our paths will certainly cross one day 

Regards


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Sure Funky, makes sense and it will help me in my next job change here..Thanks..


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Tarun1410 said:


> Many Congratulations Funky !!
> 
> I have been following your posts and threads .. you certainly are an inspiration.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! If you are among the few sensible, non-judgemental Indians still left (I guess you are), our paths will certainly cross!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

*Rule 5: Moderation*



caashishsachdeva said:


> Why my post deleted by Mr. KAJU?
> I NEED HELP.. WHY DELETING MY MSGS?


Please check your private messages - although you don't have access to the PM system yet (that requires 5 posts) you should be able to receive and read messages from Moderators. 

I sent you a PM about your posts, and I have sent another now. As well as that, I have included the reason for deleting under each deleted post, in the forum threads affected. 

Look at the top right of your screen, under your user name, you should be able to see the messages there. 

In future, contact a moderator directly if you have any questions, either by Private Message or simply be reporting a post using the exclamation mark in the red triangle on the right of each post.

Discussing moderation on the forum is a breach of the rules (Rule 5, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html)

Thank you.


----------



## hun_brit_oz (Oct 22, 2016)

I have no visa yet, and lots of questions, but this post I found very useful.
Wondering if anyone had similar experience with IT jobs in Brisbane


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

HE HE! Very true. Whenever I go to the stores or on the road and pass someone, they smile or tell a simple 'Hi' but every Indian I have seen has looked at me like 'where the **** have you come from?'




Huss81 said:


> My Indian neighbors don't talk to me as much as my other neighbors do. Even when walking on the road, Indians will never even smile at you, while others will say "how's it going, good day etc etc.. Hey RMG, waiting for your view after 4 months


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

oz_rockz said:


> HE HE! Very true. Whenever I go to the stores or on the road and pass someone, they smile or tell a simple 'Hi' but every Indian I have seen has looked at me like 'where the **** have you come from?'




I had experienced this, not in australia but in different western country. Seems everywhere this kind of behaviour goes on.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ally2135 (Oct 2, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hard work always paid off, so don't forget ur past n keep growing  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elemental (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Funkyzoom ,

Thank you for your post - it is inspiring especially for me. Mainly because of the issues you said you have and still made it. 

I have a lot of social awkwardness and anxiety and not very good making friends or doing small talk. And this is also a big constraint because it gives me interview fear due to this. This is the main reason why I am worried about making the move ? 

What suggestion would you give me if you are familiar with the situation I am talking about. 

Also, How many months from entry to offer did it take to get the job ? And How did you manage to get the internship ?

Thank you
elemental


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

oz_rockz said:


> HE HE! Very true. Whenever I go to the stores or on the road and pass someone, they smile or tell a simple 'Hi' but every Indian I have seen has looked at me like 'where the **** have you come from?'


Adept in pulling one's leg with a fixed opinions and when they see anyone slightly out of alignment will be considered as Worst Sinner is the reason.

Unacceptability is the main cause.

Reason why, I always be away and leads my life comfortably.

Good luck


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Glad you got what you planned for! but sad to see you got/learned it the hard way!

Never ever understimate yourself, stop feeling sorry for yourself every now & then, stop being judgemental about everyone, stop being stressed, just try to stay "HAPPY" - and do it alone as you are doing now (if you feel great about it), no harm in it.

Life and world is beautiful , it is just our own experiences be it good or bad!

Anyways, Good Luck with your life mate!! and may you get/take all the help or medications you need for your ailments.

cheers!


----------



## himurules (Jun 17, 2015)

*Many congrats my buddy*

Firstly many congrats to you for finally getting the job and making it on your own. Yes, it is a surprising and great news for me. I really happy for you and wish you all the very best.

Now, for all those criticizing this guy for hating Indians, should probably criticize me cause i was the one sharing the room with him. I was the one who even advised him to get back home, cause at the time i felt it was the best thing for him as he was mentally and physically drained at that time. His health was declining and depression was all over him. I saw him waking up at the middle of the night and crying. I was really worried for him and thought it was the best for him to go back and recharge himself before giving it a shot again.

Anyways,i always had my best intentions for him and i am very happy to see he has come back much stronger and has been very successful. I just feel bad for his hating of this indian community. I know each and every person he was in contact in his last visit, me being the one who spent the most time with him being his roommate. I am still in contact for most of these guys and all of them are good guys. It's just different people have different way of expressing their views. As far as am concerned, i didn't know what could i have done differently. I tried to motivate him. I tried to cook for him. I tried to help him in his assignment. So if he has developed this hatred for indian community, i have to a big part of it cause he has spent most of his time here with me. And i would like to question you, where did i go wrong? Not to judge you, but am sure your views will him me to be a better human being.

I felt we departed on very good terms. Still remember our last dinner at mad max. I am happy you have found your happiness in solance. Whatever makes you happy bro. 

Keep going strong, be happy. Cheers again.



funkyzoom said:


> Hello people
> 
> As you people have probably noticed, there have been no posts from me for a while now. I’m happy to inform you that I’m now employed in Australia (Sydney).
> 
> ...


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

himurules said:


> Firstly many congrats to you for finally getting the job and making it on your own. Yes, it is a surprising and great news for me. I really happy for you and wish you all the very best.
> 
> Now, for all those criticizing this guy for hating Indians, should probably criticize me cause i was the one sharing the room with him. I was the one who even advised him to get back home, cause at the time i felt it was the best thing for him as he was mentally and physically drained at that time. His health was declining and depression was all over him. I saw him waking up at the middle of the night and crying. I was really worried for him and thought it was the best for him to go back and recharge himself before giving it a shot again.
> 
> ...


It's not about you buddy. Not at all. I have the highest regard for you, and will continue to do so.<*SNIP*>I did mention that I came across some really good people too, and you're certainly one of them. Please don't take it personally.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Look at you, you cheeky ******* !  Congratulations.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

First of all let me congratulate you brother for your eventual success. although i was one of the people who always felt your posts to be depressing but later realized it is good that he is venting out his anger and his feelings. 
Its not compulsory that you feel the way i feel. So although our views never matched i respected your feelings.
One thing you need to realise is that this is an open median. every one has the right to say what he feels but also remember that thousands of people visit these forums daily. out of these thousands , hundreds may visit your thread and read it through. out of these hundereds even if a mere 5 % of the people get affected by your posts they may not pursue their australian dreams. which means 2 people would be so much affected by your posts that may think about not pursuing their dreams of relocating to Aus. I know this is a hypothetical situation but even if its 2 people a week or fortnight or a month i think its big enough.
Your comment on the first page *And please stay AWAY from people who de-motivate or drain you – especially Indians.* generalises the whole community. even to someone who is not from India reading this would mean Indians on the whole are not to be trusted. Now consider a situation where a Fillipino is reading your posts and what impression does it have on his mind. instead of generalising INDIANS it could have been better if you could have said "* Especially people from your own community* " This would not have genralised indians as the villians here and also clarified your points. now the statement from your firnd above who helped you so much at your time of need categorises him as someone who you would want to stay away from in the future. and look how he is asking where he was at fault. this is the impression one gets from your post.

I am not criticising you or saying you are wrong but be careful when you make such big statements and people are following your threads it may directly or indirectly influence them. categorising words like " especially Indians" makes the whole community look bad. i have seen people from Philipines , Malaysia ,chinese be jealous of thier peoples success. so its not with indians only. you find this everywhere.
if you have seen 3 idiots i would like to finish here with a dialogue " Apne fail hone pe itna dukh nahi hota jitna apne dost ke paas hone pe" translation in simple english is i do not feel so sad upon failing myself rather i get more upset when my best friend comes first in class.
Same with each community. people do not want to remember their failures but they will also not be happy with their success.

Just my thoughts Funky. Wish you the best of luck for your future. God Bless.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, I was just skimming through the Canada forum, what I observe is there are 2 people from UK ( whom I do not wish to name) they always answer Indians differently and use demeaning language. Not everyone in India is educated nor everyone in this world is smart..I think Indians are known for their helping nature, so I think moving to Aust/Canada or any where in this world, let's not shy away from helping others..

Let's answer decently irrespective of the person asking is sitting in a village or US..Let's keep the spirits of Indians high..Let's help Indians in India and in Aust..Help those who help you and shun those who shun you !!


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

A teenage girl recently committed suicide in the US due to internet abuse, there will always be people being rude to another on the internet, so yea make sure you avoid those negative people and watch out for idiots as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> Thank you! Just make sure you have funds to last 6 months, and you should do fine!


How much approximately would i need per month in sydney ??
Ill travel alone


----------



## menikhlesh (Aug 31, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, I was just skimming through the Canada forum, what I observe is there are 2 people from UK ( whom I do not wish to name) they always answer Indians differently and use demeaning language. Not everyone in India is educated nor everyone in this world is smart..I think Indians are known for their helping nature, so I think moving to Aust/Canada or any where in this world, let's not shy away from helping others..
> 
> Let's answer decently irrespective of the person asking is sitting in a village or US..Let's keep the spirits of Indians high..Let's help Indians in India and in Aust..Help those who help you and shun those who shun you !!


I fully agree..
Indians should help Indians atleast when we are in foreign land.
I met long time back a chinese and he said we chinese have a principle that one good step taken from oneself should be shared for other chinese. 

So guys lets answer each other queries and write debriefs and motivate our fellow indians win everywhere. Remember KARMA works..


----------



## menikhlesh (Aug 31, 2016)

*job questions*



funkyzoom said:


> It's not about you buddy. Not at all. I have the highest regard for you, and will continue to do so.<*SNIP*>I did mention that I came across some really good people too, and you're certainly one of them. Please don't take it personally.


Hi funkyzoom and other friends who relocated with job,

Please answer some questions below to have some clarity for all the people.

Some questions :

1) Is there any way we can apply from India and get some response from employer. Any hack there ?

2) what is the best approach for searching job. what is your recommendation. Should we just go for Seek or we should go for some agent.

3) Is resume specific for Australia. How you worked on ur resume ? does it really matters.

4) what type of IT profiles are preferred in Sydney area. Anything we can focus on from here. Is experience people preferred over 3-4 years old experienced.

5) what is cost of staying in dorm. you mentioned 1000 AUD, does it include food and lodging and other. more clarity please.

6) how you get a call from consultants. do we need to approach them or they do it based on profile. Any tips there, how to cajole the consultant.

7) what is the adequate salary for a permanent job there in sydney for a 10+ year exp professional.

8) worked in wipro, HCL, Infosys..etc really matter there. do you get any edge.

any other tips if you wanna share .


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, I was just skimming through the Canada forum, what I observe is there are 2 people from UK ( whom I do not wish to name) they always answer Indians differently and use demeaning language. Not everyone in India is educated nor everyone in this world is smart..I think Indians are known for their helping nature, so I think moving to Aust/Canada or any where in this world, let's not shy away from helping others..
> 
> Let's answer decently irrespective of the person asking is sitting in a village or US..Let's keep the spirits of Indians high..Let's help Indians in India and in Aust..Help those who help you and shun those who shun you !!


Hello there .

I noticed the two mentioned forummers. They are quick to lash out comments like "there are no states in Canada but provinces, do some homework you <insert nasty comments \names >"


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Tazui said:


> A teenage girl recently committed suicide in the US due to internet abuse, there will always be people being rude to another on the internet, so yea make sure you avoid those negative people and watch out for idiots as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There are some who say that if you can't stand the heat stay out of the kitchen- the Internet is epitome of freedom of speech.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

menikhlesh said:


> Hi funkyzoom and other friends who relocated with job,
> 
> Please answer some questions below to have some clarity for all the people.
> 
> ...


1) You can try but there is no hack. Only real hack is if you got expertise in some niche area which is short in supply here but has high demand. As an example, I got a call from Telstra while I was in India and I gave one interview from India too. The technical skills required were VB6 and MapInfo. Sadly, I didn't have any background in MapInfo so couldn't proceed ahead but had I had that skill, maybe I would have got offer from India.

2) Keep all the options open. Seek, Indeed, LinkedIn, Friend's referral, Meetups, direct application on company websites and so on. You never know when you hit gold.

3) Nope. Any format is fine as long as it highlights skills relevant for the position advertised. Plus add a nice personal and humorous touch to create good impression.

4) Can't answer as I am not from Sydney.

5) No idea.

6) First apply and then follow up with consultant. Again give a personal touch instead of cold calling. May be invite him/her for a meeting over a cup of coffee.

7) Can't answer as I am not from Sydney.

8) Nope. The projects you did matter, not the companies. Of course companies like Microsoft, Google, Facebook are bound to impress recruiters but the same is not true about big Indian IT companies like Infy, Wipro etc. as recruiters may not be aware of them.


----------



## menikhlesh (Aug 31, 2016)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> 1) You can try but there is no hack. Only real hack is if you got expertise in some niche area which is short in supply here but has high demand. As an example, I got a call from Telstra while I was in India and I gave one interview from India too. The technical skills required were VB6 and MapInfo. Sadly, I didn't have any background in MapInfo so couldn't proceed ahead but had I had that skill, maybe I would have got offer from India.
> 
> 2) Keep all the options open. Seek, Indeed, LinkedIn, Friend's referral, Meetups, direct application on company websites and so on. You never know when you hit gold.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Can you put more light on the :

1) Telstra company...how you got the call. is it from the consultant or you directly applied from India. 

2) How to interact with consultant. are they friendly enough to talk to you and come for a coffee.

3) Also what you mean by adding humor in the resume.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

menikhlesh said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Can you put more light on the :
> 
> ...


1) Neither. Telstra HR visited my LinkedIn profile and shortlisted me for a telephonic interview.

2) Consultants are quite friendly and open to talk, provided you don't sound desperate and looking for a quick deal. Meet and talk to them like you talk to your friend and explain your background to them. That doesn't mean read your resume, they already know that part about you. Show them your personality, your thinking process, your hobbies, side projects, forum contributions, participation in online coding contests such as HackerRank etc. This is the way to build network and impression. If you only talk about job and opportunities, you will just be discarded as another desperate candidate looking for breakthrough.

3) By humour, I mean write it in a casual tone. For example, I wrote "In return for job well done, I received a bunch of awards and a (well-deserved, I believe) promotion". Instead of writing in a dry mechanical tone like "I won two awards and promoted to xyz designation for my dedication and hard work", I wrote it in a casual manner, still saying the same thing but in an interactive and fun manner. You got my point?


----------



## Bhajjaji (Jan 16, 2017)

BH
Thanks for all these tips dear @Jack.Sparrow


----------



## salmoh (Apr 26, 2016)

Happy for you after reading your initial ordeals. Good Luck for your Future Endevours


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> 1) Neither. Telstra HR visited my LinkedIn profile and shortlisted me for a telephonic interview.
> 
> 2) Consultants are quite friendly and open to talk, provided you don't sound desperate and looking for a quick deal. Meet and talk to them like you talk to your friend and explain your background to them. That doesn't mean read your resume, they already know that part about you. Show them your personality, your thinking process, your hobbies, side projects, forum contributions, participation in online coding contests such as HackerRank etc. This is the way to build network and impression. If you only talk about job and opportunities, you will just be discarded as another desperate candidate looking for breakthrough.
> 
> 3) By humour, I mean write it in a casual tone. For example, I wrote "In return for job well done, I received a bunch of awards and a (well-deserved, I believe) promotion". Instead of writing in a dry mechanical tone like "I won two awards and promoted to xyz designation for my dedication and hard work", I wrote it in a casual manner, still saying the same thing but in an interactive and fun manner. You got my point?


great advice


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

Reading this in 2019...
Such an inspirational post!!!you deserve it more than ever
The point towards solitude is lit!!!

With the ever increasing timelines for 189 grant thesedays, we aspirants are already under immense pressure
Wonder how things spans out!!

Congrats again..This thread made my day


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Aish$ said:


> Reading this in 2019...
> Such an inspirational post!!!you deserve it more than ever
> The point towards solitude is lit!!!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you bumped this thread up, just read the OP and looking forward to reading through, great tenacity, and glad OP didn't continue to surround themselves with poor company.


----------



## Aish$ (Jun 24, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm glad you bumped this thread up, just read the OP and looking forward to reading through, great tenacity, and glad OP didn't continue to surround themselves with poor company.



Yes it is!!Mainly because as you may know(I have seen your posts in other threads too)with the increased timelines for 189 these days when compared to the times this post was written., many aspiring PR seekers are already in a state of anxiety because the light at the end of the tunnel is slowly getting dimmer

Thus these kinda posts gives us a ray of hope to cling on to!


----------

